# Lost 20% of my big trees



## MRDucks2 (Apr 11, 2020)

During the storm passing across Southern Indiana this past week. Fortunately, that was only 1 tree at my new home and, being in a town now, it was about as good as you could hope for. Laid itself gently across a corner of the neighbors parking lot. Old Cherry tree in poor condition. Didn’t resize these before posting. So thumbnails for primary.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe a bowl or 2 in there?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 11, 2020)

Gave the bulk of the wood to a neighbor. By the time I got to the best log portion of the tree it was getting pithy in the center. Still saved a couple of sections and crotches as well as some the bottom pieces and the root wad. We shall see.


----------



## mick (Apr 12, 2020)

MRDucks2 said:


> Gave the bulk of the wood to a neighbor. By the time I got to the best log portion of the tree it was getting pithy in the center. Still saved a couple of sections and crotches as well as some the bottom pieces and the root wad. We shall see.


Cherry root balls can have some great grain and color. You did good saving that. I glad things weren't worse and everyone is safe. They're calling for severe weather in our area tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark james (Apr 12, 2020)

I am glad you did not have worse damage.  We also had those storms.  I was at my in-laws (2 1/2 hrs away).  We called the house, no answer so we knew the power was out.  I went home to take care of all the frozen foods we had just stocked up on for the self-quarantining.  The power got re-strung in the driveway in about 36 hrs - I have nothing but praise for the utility company.

Stay safe and healthy Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 12, 2020)

Glad the tree fell where it did Mike! +1 on the root ball.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks, all. The extent of disease and rot along with at least some staining likely from metal could help pull off some decent looking blanks. I’ll keep everyone posted. Hope I could find enough of something special out of it to offset the $300 for a new chainsaw.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 12, 2020)

You were very lucky that it fell where it did, a professional tree feller couldn't have felled it in an any better spot.

Len


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 12, 2020)

It did put tension on one single phase line to a security light on a 3 phase platform. A call to the city the next morning and they cut those limbs right away. The big brother to that cherry is about 30 feet closer to the highway and 30 feet taller and probably 38 inches in diameter.


----------



## pshrynk (Apr 13, 2020)

That looks like one of those videos on YouTube where a guy drops a huge tree right between two buildings.  You took out some fencing, so I'd say you have to practice a bit more.  

It's really good that there was so little actual damage.  Waiting patiently to see the pens you turn from the root ball...


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 13, 2020)

I was able to get most of the pieces I saved moved to the shop yesterday after the rain. Still a few out on the ground, rotten areas up for the birds to get the termite/ant larvae out of.

It was interesting to note that areas of active fungus (a thin white film in cracks and between rings) had no active bugs. Also, areas with centipedes had no eggs, larvae or worker ants/termites.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 13, 2020)

300 dollars for a new chain saw is minor.  How about the new 4000 dollar lathe to turn the wood? LOL


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Good potential. Photo should be medium size.


----------

